
The Worst Thing That Could Happen to Facebook Is Already Happening - davidiach
http://www.inc.com/jeff-bercovici/facebook-sharing-crisis.html?cid=cp01002fastco
======
burtmacklin
I'm an ex-Facebook user, so obviously I'm not unbiased in my feelings (general
disdain) towards the product... but over and over again it seems there are
distinct classes of users, those who view it as a useful utility for
maintaining "low-intimacy" (casual) relationships, and those who view it as an
intrusive/unwanted/psychologically harmful distraction.

I've certainly lost touch with many casual connections by de-Facebooking, but
I feel like my overall mental state is better... the old "your everyday versus
everyone else's highlight reel" is no longer thrust to the foreground of my
consciousness multiple times a day. Worthy tradeoff to me, but is it for most
other people? Maybe I'm just too sensitive or insecure to be a "good
Facebooker".

It will be interesting to see if the "I get enough out of this to make up for
the bad stuff" crowd grows or shrinks over time for FB.

~~~
imbeau
I agree. I stopped checking Facebook in December. I'm happier and I don't feel
like I'm missing out on anything. All my real friends know how to get in touch
with me and do. Everyone else was never really a friend anyway.

------
Scarblac
That was expected, right? These social sites have at most a decade or so in
them, then they become stale and people leave for a new shiny thing. It
happened to so many others, it will happen to Facebook.

